

Selenium's Page Object Pattern: The Key to Maintainable Tests - justinlilly
http://justin.abrah.ms/python/selenium-page-object-pattern--the-key-to-maintainable-tests.html

======
SEJeff
Having done a decent bit of testing using Selenium, especially with
splinter[1], this is quite a fantastic design pattern. Thanks for posting, I'm
going to give it a go.

[1] [http://splinter.cobrateam.info](http://splinter.cobrateam.info)

